# Poly blade for a snow blower



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a possible client but they have a 38 x 98 lot that is stone set in cement how could I get a poly blade for brand new snow tek.
Sno tek does not offer one

Thank you


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a brush setup on a compact might be better!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*slip and slide snow caster*



R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1328478 said:


> I have a possible client but they have a 38 x 98 lot that is stone set in cement how could I get a poly blade for brand new snow tek.
> Sno tek does not offer one
> 
> Thank you


Please look at the www.farmtek.com home page as they offer a slippery liner material
that you can use to line the botttom of your snow caster to avoid the issues of scraping the ornamental stone on the clients driveway with no fuss and muss.


----------

